# Clarification on taking our dog to Sweden.



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have done an intensive search for answers on MHF, but cannot find any so I do apologise if this has been repeated.

WE are travelling to Norway in May, via Denmark, Sweden then into Norway. We know Betty has to have tapeworm treatment up to 10 days before entering Norway, and to cover again when leaving Norway into Sweden, so we will have that done in Denmark so that one dose will cover entering Norway, and entering back through Sweden from Norway, as we will only be in Norway about a week, and the time scale for this is 10 days.

The concern is entering Sweden, even they are an EU country, there seems to be something about having extra tests?? has anyone here had experience of this and please explain in simple language what we need to do in preparation.

Thank you

Patty


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

I was hoping for some help with this please.

Patty


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Patty123 said:


> I was hoping for some help with this please.
> 
> Patty


Looks as if Scandinavia is not a popular destination Patty.
Would DEFRA not be able to help you?
Gary


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Will this site help you?

http://goscandinavia.about.com/od/swede1/qt/dogtosweden.htm


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Also this site: http://www.jordbruksverket.se/swedi...als/import.4.6621c2fb1231eb917e680002950.html

Ian


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Looks like rules are changing in 2012 and we might not need the blood test after the rabies vaccinations, if so this will make getting a pets passport a little cheaper.

I wonder if the UK will follow the new rules? I know we are allowed to continue with current set up until 2012.

I wonder what the re-entry to UK will be as it looks like that might change.


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you all for your help. bit confused about the info from DEFRA, but will have a look at the leads you have all supplied, thanks again, the way we understand it Betty will need to have an extra blood test and we have to take a copy of the results with us, I have emailed the British Embassy in Sweden but not had a reply back yet.

Thanks again, will post on here again any replies I get, as it may be useful to others.

Patty


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*sweden with dogs*

Hi in 2008 we took our dogs to Sweden & Norway via the land bridge from Denmark had to have worm treatment and a certificate issued before crossing the border into Sweden this was valid for ten days if we had wanted to cross either border after the ten days were up another treatment will would be required the cost was around £25 per dog. we allways comply with ant requirment when travelling with our dogs but at no time did anyone express an interest in checking them even though they were in full view at the toll boths. Hope this helps.


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

Zulurita

Just read your blog, sounds wonderful, and given us some help when we travel through Germany and Denmark

Thanks 

Patty


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

weldted

Thanks,we aim to go from Denmark over bridge to Sweden too and get Betty her tapeworm treatment in Denmark so will last til we come back again, we are just driving through Sweden to get to Oslo, maybe just one overnight stop only. Did you go to the Red area of Customs to declare your dogs? and did you have a seperate certificate with blood test results at least 120 days after their rabies jabs, or did you just have their pet passport.

Thanks
Patty


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I wouldn't have thought you needed ANOTHER blood test other than what was required for the Pets Passport. That would make things very costly.

The tick and worm treatment I can understand as we (UK) require it. 

I would be interested to know if another blood test is required somehow I don't think so if you have a Pets Passport.


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, I think at last we might have it sorted.

Rang our Vets, they said ring Defra, Rang Defra they said ring the Swedish Embassy, Rang Swedish Embassy, even though I had emailed them twice and got no reply, they gave me a website address, and told me which options to choose.

If we travelling direct to Sweden from UK then Pet Passport would be sufficient, but as we are arriving from another EU country, eg.Denmark, then Betty has to have another blood tests, and we have to take the results and her Pet Passport. So she had her blood test yesterday, and results should be back in 4 weeks, also as a precaution she has had her Rabies booster, even though its not due for another 3/4 months(at the advice of the Vet), so hopefully there will be no problems entering Sweden,. That was £133 thank you very much. She will have her Tapeworm treatment in Denmark, this will last for 10 days so we can enter Norway, and leave again within the 10 days while it is still valid.

We have booked a train journey and short cruise from Oslo/Bergen and back so need to be in Oslo at a certain time ( and Betty can come too)

Maybe it would have been cheaper to get a ferry from Denmark to Oslo! then no extra blood test would have been necessary.

I have posted this on here as it might help others, will let you know if we encounter any problems on our return. We leave Uk at end of April and return at the end of May.


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, the details so far. The Vet rang today and that the blood test taken 2 weeks ago was negative, it was as if she had never had a Rabies jab. Betty had her Rabies as a puppy- 4 months old - organised by her breeder, the Vet said that having it so young we should have been advised she wouldneed a booster at a year old. Anyway fortunately she had her booster 2 weeks ago, albiet 4 months early, so next week Betty can have another blood test which the Vet has checked and the results will be back in time as we leave home on 28th April, whatever the outcome will determine whether we travel through Sweden to Oslo or get the ferry from Denmark direct.


Watch this space for the next uopdate!!


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

zulurita said:


> Looks like rules are changing in 2012 and we might not need the blood test after the rabies vaccinations, if so this will make getting a pets passport a little cheaper.
> 
> I wonder if the UK will follow the new rules? I know we are allowed to continue with current set up until 2012.
> 
> I wonder what the re-entry to UK will be as it looks like that might change.


UK is on borrowed time with this as they should harmonised with rest of EU in 2009 (Ithink ).They were given special dispensation to continue with current system but if you check various websites there doesn't appear to be a date when harmonsiation will exist unfortunately.Also I suspect recent news that ticks normally endemic in southern Europe have been found in UK will not help things.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/pets/travel/pets/countries/eu-countries/

"To enter Sweden your pet must also be treated for tapeworms using a product containing praziquantel no more than 10 days before entering that country although this treatment is not required for direct entry from the UK. "

http://www.jordbruksverket.se/swedi...ogsandcats.4.6621c2fb1231eb917e680002972.html

"Dogs and cats
The rules on importing dogs and cats are intended to prevent the spread of rabies and the fox tapeworm Echinococcus in Sweden. The rules are set by the European Union. 
From 3 July 2011, the requirements concerning ID-marking will change, and from 1 January 2012 a new set of rules will apply. Read more about the new requirements."

http://www.jordbruksverket.se/swedi...ucountries.4.6621c2fb1231eb917e680002998.html


----------

